# Mail : suprimer un message sans l'ouvrir ?



## Timekeeper (19 Mai 2005)

Je reçois du spam, et j'aimerait pouvoir supprimer ces messages sans les ouvrir dans la case de prévisualisation. Alors j'attend de recevoir un autre mail, normal, à supprimer, pour le sélectionner puis sélectionner les spams en plus. Mais n'y aurait-il pas un moyen moins contraignant ?


----------



## CBi (19 Mai 2005)

Les sélectionner avec Pomme-A ?


----------



## Timekeeper (19 Mai 2005)

Ca sélectionne tous les msg, pas pratique si j'ai des messages pas triés dans la boite, des msg que je souhaite garder... Et si le spam est seul et unique dans la boite de réception, j'ai peur que ça l'affiche normalement...


----------



## Freelancer (19 Mai 2005)

tu peux (puisque tu as tiger) aller dans les préférences, puis dans courrier indesirable, tu as un premier "paragraphe", tu choisis "appliquer des actions personnalisées", ensuite tu cliques sur "avancé" tout en bas à gauche, et puis tu peux par exemple deplacer tout ton spam dans un dossier "spam" (quelle originalité :rateau: ), que tu pourras verifier quand tu veux. Ou si tu es cascadeur, tu peux carrément choisir la corbeille


----------



## chandeler.bing (19 Mai 2005)

Timekeeper a dit:
			
		

> Je reçois du spam, et j'aimerait pouvoir supprimer ces messages sans les ouvrir dans la case de prévisualisation. Alors j'attend de recevoir un autre mail, normal, à supprimer, pour le sélectionner puis sélectionner les spams en plus. Mais n'y aurait-il pas un moyen moins contraignant ?



Moi j'ai un méthode peu orthodoxe mais qui fonctionne, donc, tu ne choisis le fichier mais tu le cliques (sans relacher le clic de la souris) et tu le mets dans ton dossier courrier indésirable. Et ensuite tu vides les messages indésirables en faisant pomme+alt+j

Et voilà  ton message est viré et sans l'ouvrir  

@+


----------



## Vladrow (19 Mai 2005)

De toute façon, tu as bien décoché la préférence de présentation: "Afficher les images distantes dans les messages HTML" ?
Ca me semble être un minimum pour éviter de valider une adresse de spam. Et mail2 propose  de charger les images au cas par cas.
Dans ce cas, il n'est pas grave d'afficher le message dans la fenêtre de visualisation.


----------



## SergeD (19 Mai 2005)

Bonjour,
ou encore fermer la fenêtre de visualisation, et ouvrir un mail par un double clic.


----------



## Timekeeper (20 Mai 2005)

chandeler.bing a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai un méthode peu orthodoxe mais qui fonctionne, donc, tu ne choisis le fichier mais tu le cliques (sans relacher le clic de la souris) et tu le mets dans ton dossier courrier indésirable. Et ensuite tu vides les messages indésirables en faisant pomme+alt+j
> 
> Et voilà  ton message est viré et sans l'ouvrir
> 
> @+


 Eeeet ben voilààà, c'était tellement simple :love: 




			
				Vladrow a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, tu as bien décoché la préférence de présentation: "Afficher les images distantes dans les messages HTML" ?
> Ca me semble être un minimum pour éviter de valider une adresse de spam. Et mail2 propose  de charger les images au cas par cas.
> Dans ce cas, il n'est pas grave d'afficher le message dans la fenêtre de visualisation.


 Je n'avais pas remarqué cette case, merci


----------



## chandeler.bing (20 Mai 2005)

Timekeeper a dit:
			
		

> Eeeet ben voilààà, c'était tellement simple :love:
> 
> 
> 
> Je n'avais pas remarqué cette case, merci



Content que cette méthode fonctionne pour toi aussi  

@+


----------



## Langellier (21 Mai 2005)

Timekeeper a dit:
			
		

> Je reçois du spam, et j'aimerait pouvoir supprimer ces messages sans les ouvrir dans la case de prévisualisation. Alors j'attend de recevoir un autre mail, normal, à supprimer, pour le sélectionner puis sélectionner les spams en plus. Mais n'y aurait-il pas un moyen moins contraignant ?


Bonjour,
Moi j'utilise le shareware "mail siphon" qui ne rapatrie que les titres des messages et éventuellement le texte en mode texte simple, jamais la mise en page ni les images.
J'élimine tout ce qui est indésirable. Ensuite j'ouvre mail pour importer et lire convenablement les messages désirés.

Pour éviter les spams, sur mon site je cripte mon adresse email (par du javascript). En principe, si j'ai bien compris les robots des spammeurs ne la trouvent pas. 

On peut aussi ruser en écrivant une fausse adresse email inactive (pas de lien mailto) et invisible pour l'internaute par exemple en noir sur fond noir.

C'est relativement efficace.

Aux spammeurs :


----------



## ange (22 Mai 2005)

chandeler.bing a dit:
			
		

> Et ensuite tu vides les messages indésirables en faisant pomme+alt+j
> 
> 
> @+



B'en justement, est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment faire pour supprimer le msg de confirmation qui apparait lorsqu'on fait pomme+alt+J ?
car c'est pénible de devoir valider cette fenêtre à chaque fois....

Merci,

Ange


----------



## Timekeeper (22 Mai 2005)

(jessaye d'effacer ce msg...)

(comment on efface un message... [edit : du forum, pas dans Mail ])


----------



## chandeler.bing (22 Mai 2005)

ange a dit:
			
		

> B'en justement, est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment faire pour supprimer le msg de confirmation qui apparait lorsqu'on fait pomme+alt+J ?
> car c'est pénible de devoir valider cette fenêtre à chaque fois....
> 
> Merci,
> ...



Il ne me semble pas que ça soit possible...


----------

